
Avast ye mateys! Today be talk like a pirate day!  - axiom
http://www.talklikeapirate.com/
======
axod
Here is why we need a down arrow.

------
gwenhwyfaer
Oh fuck off. Arrrrr.

------
axiom
How many of guys in your office/class came to work/school dressed as a pirate?
Be Honest.

My answer is: 4

~~~
create_account
In dorkland, the answer is 4. In the rest of the world, 0.

~~~
axiom
To each his own I guess. It's interesting to note though that I work at a
startup incubator (<http://rtpark.uwaterloo.ca/realestate/accelerator.html>)

